# End of lease so I moved to Infiniti



## nyfellas (Dec 26, 2008)

I traded in E90 328i to Infiniti and got a 2011 G37x Coupe w/ Premium [MSRP: 43920] for $365/mo [9% tax included]. The drive off fee was less than 600 [1st month payment/DMV/Doc/Tire fee etc] and no down payment but did 9 MSDs instead. The BMW had less than 20k miles and the condition was near new. I really wanted to ED/lease a Z4is when BMWFS had such a wonderful residual/MF rate but didn't, due to the RWD factor.

Anyone drives a G37x coupe here?  Any feedback on this car other than the poor braking/steering feel than BMW?


----------



## mossman35 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice car. I leased a 2008 G35X (Sedan) and when my lease was up, went to a 335i x drive coupe. 

I had no big complaints with the Infiniti, other than gas mileage.I was getting 17mpg city and hardly 21 highway. I now get 21 city and 28 highway and the manual is much more fun. I notice I tend to drive an auto harder to force it to downshift compared to a manual, but that's just the way I drive.

This time around I really wanted a coupe but the G37 coupe is rather small. The trunk is horribly small and the back seat is not very usable, compared to the 3. Of course, I am lugging around a spare tire in the 3 all winter now so... :rofl:

The biggest factor for going with the 3 series was the transmission. I REALLY wanted to go back to a manual transmission and Infiniti doesn't offer that with AWD. If I was going to stay with a auto, or lived in an area where an auto was more of a requirement I would have stayed with Infiniti. My lease payment on the 3 is almost exactly $200 more a month over a new G lease. The G is very very close in power to a 335i. 

I had a 328 loaner the other day and I would choose the G over the 328 anyday!! The G is 8/10 the driving fun of a 3 and for 95% of driving that is fine. 

Good luck with the car. Great decision. :thumbup:

Oh one other thing, the brakes are tiny on the G (considering it's power and weight). I went through 2 sets of front (warped rotors twice TSB fix, covered under warranty) and one set on the rear. It was a 3 year lease.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

The G35/7 is a really good car. I rented one for about a week in the coupe form. The only comments I came away with are some of the buttons seemed cheap and I found the controller unit on the dash to be an ackward place, but I assume you get used to that. I didn't find the seats as comfortable or the head room as comfortable (I'm 6'3"), and I was surprised by the handling and the automatic transmission. The shift points seemed odd and it did not feel as sure footed in the corners. Other than the seats, my only issues had to do with more performance oriented driving. The power is close to the 335, but it's not as fast and torque does not engage as fast. 

Overall, it's a great car and I'm sure as a daily driver it's hard to beat.


----------



## nyfellas (Dec 26, 2008)

mossman35 said:


> Nice car. I leased a 2008 G35X (Sedan) and when my lease was up, went to a 335i x drive coupe.
> 
> I had no big complaints with the Infiniti, other than gas mileage.I was getting 17mpg city and hardly 21 highway. I now get 21 city and 28 highway and the manual is much more fun. I notice I tend to drive an auto harder to force it to downshift compared to a manual, but that's just the way I drive.
> 
> ...


A few G drivers warned me about the poor gas mileage already and I am very concerned about it now. As long as I can stretch it out to near 18 mpg in city, I will be happy but let's see.

Speaking of trunk in G, when the salesman opened the trunk for the 1st time. I went WTF bc it was so tiny! I don't think I can put any golf bags in there.

I think the G transmission is boring but okay or maybe because the 328i's GM transmission was a bit sluggish even though I reset it every two wks. I did drove a few 335 loaners and their ZF transmission were :thumbup:

Yeah, G's brake sucks but at least I don't have to clean the brake dust every week.

Thanks!!


----------



## nyfellas (Dec 26, 2008)

energetik9 said:


> The G35/7 is a really good car. I rented one for about a week in the coupe form. The only comments I came away with are some of the buttons seemed cheap and I found the controller unit on the dash to be an ackward place, but I assume you get used to that. I didn't find the seats as comfortable or the head room as comfortable (I'm 6'3"), and I was surprised by the handling and the automatic transmission. The shift points seemed odd and it did not feel as sure footed in the corners. Other than the seats, my only issues had to do with more performance oriented driving. The power is close to the 335, but it's not as fast and torque does not engage as fast.
> 
> Overall, it's a great car and I'm sure as a daily driver it's hard to beat.


Yup, I noticed it too. Glad this is a lease. haha I floored it once to feel the power but nothing near 335xi's acceleration. If BMW offered 335xi coupe for $360/mo w/o doing ED, I will take BMW over Infiniti for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

nyfellas said:


> Anyone drives a G37x coupe here?  Any feedback on this car other than the poor braking/steering feel than BMW?


Yeah the steering and transmission feel quite differently (I've driven an auto G35 and MT G37S). One of my favorite things about the G's is the exhaust note. My very least favorite thing about the G's is the rear headroom, probably the very worst I have ever experienced, bar none. I'm sure there's worse, I just haven't been in one though.

Oh, and congrats. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## jelliotlevy (Aug 12, 2005)

For me, a few months back, when my 2008 335i came to lease end, I found it was a close call between the G37 sedan and another 335i. My decision went with BMW for a few reasons:
1. The back seat on the G37 seemed a bit tighter.
2. The G37's trunk seemed somewhat smaller, and a folding rear seat option did not exist.
3. BMW gave a much better money factor on a lease (.0016 vs. 0021).

The G37 was nice, and somewhat cheaper. In retrospect, I still do not regret my decision.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

These statements do not equate. I always wonder when someone says of a car "great, almost a BMW", then goes on to state the many differences or points given up. Usually it's someone who bought the other car and goes on to say how it's very close to a BMW then lists the deficiencies.

So, first the premise:


energetik9 said:


> The G35/7 is a really good car.


Then the list of deficiencies or weaknesses in relation to the BMW:



> o The only comments I came away with are some of the buttons seemed cheap
> o I found the controller unit on the dash to be an ackward place
> o I didn't find the seats as comfortable or the head room as comfortable
> o I was surprised by the handling and the automatic transmission. The shift points seemed odd and it did not feel as sure footed in the corners.
> o my only issues had to do with more performance oriented driving. The power is close to the 335, but it's not as fast and torque does not engage as fast.


In summary:



> Overall, it's a great car and I'm sure as a daily driver it's hard to beat.


Huh?? :dunno:


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

markl53 said:


> Huh?? :dunno:


You're using a bullet-list of points to ask why the car isn't a good one? Seriously, have you EVER seen a bullet list that was completely comprehensive? It's quite possible for a car to fail in a few areas, or perceived to fail in those areas and still be a damned good car. Let me give you my input.

I have looked at a G37 sedan recently (sport, 6MT, RWD) and I came away damned impressed at it. Yes, it lacks a smidgen of torque compared to the 335i, but unless you're screaming away from every stoplight you'll never notice.

Technology is at least as good in the cabin if not better than the 335i. The nav is pretty intuitive, though I will say I do prefer the BMW way of having the controller on the center console.

The seats were lovely and supportive. Perhaps not quite as "hug you" supportive as the sports seats, but FAR better than the non-sport seats in the 3-series. Still, the leather felt much higher quality than I expected from the Infiniti and generally felt better than the 3 series cabin.

The G37 has some really good niceties; a beautiful dash when lit up, a dash binnacle that moves with the steering wheel so they're always centered in the wheel (I have ALWAYS lost the top of the speedo and tach on a Bimmer), a MUCH better sound system than the 335i (stock at least), and a shifter that has some nice quick throws.

While I've always criticised BMW interiors as being stark, the Infiniti's seemed classy while at the same time exuding the sporting personality of the G. Not a patch on the current gen Audis in my opinion, but damned nice.

So... while yes it does lose some points to the 3-series, I would take my above comments and then add in the fact that the G comes in at some 80% of the price of a 335i with similar options. Taken as a whole; yes, it's a damned good car and one I wouldn't be ashamed to be seen in.

I also drove a 2012 Acura TL SH-AWD that day... but that's a story for another day


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I agree the G is a very good car. I would choose a 335 over it, but for me if it was limited to 328 vs. the G (they are very close on price) I would go with the G37. N4S


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

My sister leased a G35 for three years. She absolutely hated it. She felt the throttle response was unpredictable and felt like it drove like a big car. My brother-in-law also absolutely loathed the car and refused to drive it. They were real happy the day the lease ran out, and then got themselves an Acura TSX. 

Personally, I loved it though. I thought it was on par with my E91 in every way, and could outperform it in terms of acceleration and power. There was basically nothing about the vehicle I did not like. 

If the EX35 wasn't so ridiculously small with such crappy visibility, I'd probably be in an Infiniti today. I love mostly every vehicle they produce. 

If money is not object, I think I'd rather drive a 3-series than a G, but the difference is not great, and I think the G37 offers far better bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Infinity is a rebadged Nissan


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

jocamryn said:


> Infinity is a rebadged Nissan


Don't you mean "Infinity is a rebadged Nyssan" or is it "Infiniti is a rebadged Nissan"?


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

jocamryn said:


> Infinity is a rebadged Nissan


You mean it's not a rebadged VW??!? 

I had a G35 Coupe when they first launched and loved it. Great little car, fast, good handling and a great exhaust note. Served me well until I traded it in to buy my 545i.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

They're decent cars


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

So how is this e9x relevant? That thread should be locked, removed or moved to off-topic. Come on people, it is BMW only forum! Let's keep it this way.


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

*What cars to consider besides a 3 series?*

If one were to consider a car besides a basic 328i, what should one consider?

Audi A4?
Acura TSX and Saab 9-3, slightly down market but reasonably nice cars?
Mercedes C class?

How about a Subaru? Insult?


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

IMHO, If there WERE no BMW...I'd probably be driving an Audi, I know if I were shopping for a station wagon, I'd be looking at Audi, I think they look nicer. :dunno:

I don't even rate Subaru...it's the Volvo of the All-purpose vehicles.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

nyfellas said:


> I traded in E90 328i to Infiniti and got a 2011 G37x Coupe w/ Premium [MSRP: 43920] for $365/mo [9% tax included].


Did you trade the E90 to Infiniti, or you mean it went back to BMW at end of lease and you leased an Infiniti?


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

S93D said:


> If one were to consider a car besides a basic 328i, what should one consider?
> 
> Audi A4?
> Acura TSX and Saab 9-3, slightly down market but reasonably nice cars?
> ...


Depends on why a 3-Series is being considered. This is all off the top of my head, not exhaustive and each is unique.

For performance / handling: Several Porsches and Mazdas, turbocharged Subarus, Infiniti/Nissan G and Zs, older Honda/Acuras, Corvettes and even Mustangs.

For luxury, pretty much any marquee marketing to this area, but Audi seems the most direct competitor.

Because you feel you need to be seen in one to make partner: Mercedes-Benz, Audi, Lexus, Acura, Infiniti.
Because you feel you need to be seen in one to show you've made partner: Jaguar, Porsche, Mercedes-Benz, *****encrusted rickshaw.

Edit - I have no idea why a shiny, highly conductive metal would be censored, but it's kind of amusing.


----------

